# Projector Retrofitting



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Does anyone on the forum provide this service (besides lightwerkz) that wont run into $1k+?? Lightwerkz quoted me $680 for labor and $315 for the parts not including the headlights (which have to probably non-oem for butyl sealant issues). I do not want to go the DIY route due to lack of experience and time constraints. Any assistance?


Wow I can get headlight for umder $100 and all the retrofit stuff besides hid ballast for $350 but I haven't done mine yet so I wouldn't attempt someone else's.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm working on a retrofit for a 1998 Buick Regal GS. You can find my thread here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/32-c...body-regal-gs-projector-retrofit-project.html

A good retrofit will set you back about $300 in parts, but $680 in labor is a bit asinine. Granted, it's not a quick process, especially if fitment isn't 100% perfect. 

I'd offer to retrofit a pair of headlights for you, but I am backed up with sub box orders right now and will be busy for the next few months.

The OEM headlights can be taken apart with some heat and patience. An oven at 225 degrees for a few minutes will help. For the Regal headlights, I simply used a heat gun. Most people who were unsuccessful at retrofitting their Cruze headlights ran into the issue of getting the lens off the housing because they didn't use enough heat or weren't patient enough with the project. It takes some time to carefully pull the lens off. I think I spent a good half an hour, maybe 45 minutes on the ones I disassembled.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I wouldnt mind waiting if its a quality job...this way I can slowly source out the parts (debating whether or not to fit q45 multi-beam projectors).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> I wouldnt mind waiting if its a quality job...this way I can slowly source out the parts (debating whether or not to fit q45 multi-beam projectors).


If you have never done it before, I would recommend you start off small and go with a Morimoto Mini H1 projector kit from theretrofitsource.com.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Does anyone on the forum provide this service (besides lightwerkz) that wont run into $1k+?? Lightwerkz quoted me $680 for labor and $315 for the parts not including the headlights (which have to probably non-oem for butyl sealant issues). I do not want to go the DIY route due to lack of experience and time constraints. Any assistance?


Wow! $1000+ over priced if u ask me. Where I live there are multiple high end custom shops that only charge between $400-$600 for a retrofit PARTS & LABOR. His labor fee is way to high!!! U better win a freak'n projector contest if u pay $1000+ for a retrofit. Depending on the state u live in I wouldn't recommend a retrofit anyway!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually got this email from them today. I'm interested in the same thing. But the price is a little out there. 

"Thanks for contacting us. 

Cost for labor on this model is $1130. The parts packages start at $315 for the FXR Stage 1 kit. 

Something like the RX350 with shrouds, clear lens swap, and Morimoto D2S kit with harness will run $645 for parts. 

Let me know if you have any questions. Thank you!"

Lightwerkz


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

That's absurd! I would think that price would be high even with parts included! Might be worth it to give it a go yourself. I'd love to try it, but the permaseal makes me a little apprehensive.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm down to try it. I wouldn't do OEM headlights for the Permaseal reason. The knock offs are just as good and the lens comes off easily. I just don't know anything about how to mount the projector and aim them once I get it apart. Does the kit just bolt into the headlight housing. I don't have a lot of tools here because I'm away from home for work. But I'll pick up some basic tools if I can get by with just that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

How does $455 sound? HID Parts and labor included, just add headlights ($175) and shipping. So you're total price would be ~660 walking out the door for a professional job. HELLO... Spring Event! - HID Illusionz


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Id have to buy the headlights first. Maybe I can order them and get them drop shipped to this place.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Im sorry but I'm not getting the image in my head anyone have a good picture or something I can see to get an idea? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

here are a couple of links to help you with prices for diy if you decide paying for it isn't worth it.
2 PC Set of Replacement Headlight Lights Lamps Assembly Fits Chevy Cruze 2010 13 | eBay

11 12 Chevy Cruze Driver Passenger Headlamp Assembly Left Right Head Lights Pair | eBay

Retrofit kit:

Bi-xenon FX-R Stage III Kit - Complete Retrofit Kits from The Retrofit Source Inc


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Im sorry but I'm not getting the image in my head anyone have a good picture or something I can see to get an idea?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/Czar654321/blog/blog%202/bb4d5c67.jpg


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I understood the concept I've seen many different retrofits on my other forums. I wS merely asking what a finished retrofit would look like. I appreciate the pictures and thanks for showing me what a finished product looked like. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ifiltez (Jan 5, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> I understood the concept I've seen many different retrofits on my other forums. I wS merely asking what a finished retrofit would look like. I appreciate the pictures and thanks for showing me what a finished product looked like.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App










Sorry I keep uploading it, and the picture is always upside down?!?!?!?

I just finished mine a few weeks ago. I actually used the same products mention above by H3LLON3ARTH. I'm still new to forums, but once I figure out the swing of things. I will most definitely put up more pictures.


----------



## ifiltez (Jan 5, 2013)

I still don't have up the last one of when I actually installed them, but for the most part. This was pretty much the whole project retrofit for me.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/blogs/ifiltez/

I think I'll be able to finish it up tomorrow once I finish up finals.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> How does $455 sound? HID Parts and labor included, just add headlights ($175) and shipping. So you're total price would be ~660 walking out the door for a professional job. HELLO... Spring Event! - HID Illusionz


Giantsnation...I will take you up on that offer. Let me finish up my rear bumper project and I will contact you to get the work done.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^ Not me - contact Rich at HID Illusionz. These guys do great work and if my funds weren't so limited they would be getting my headlights. 

I'm going to be doing a my own retrofit on the Cruze this weekend into next week. I'll post pics as soon as I get done.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

RoadRage, where are you located?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Im in Miami, Florida...Thanks for the info in HID illusionz


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

If you want to talk to a more local company, you could go to *Heartless Designs* in Margate, FL 33068. Please keep in mind I know nothing about this company and am in no way endorsing them. I picked them purely on location. But at the very least, you have some sort of local support if you get stuck. 

Recommended Retrofitters - The Retrofit Source Inc
https://www.facebook.com/HeartlessDesignsINC


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I ran across HearltessDesigns from a retrofit special post a few days back and tried calling but it seems they are no longer in operation. There is another company further south in Kendall that I may use but hesitant. May try to get a cheap pair and some shitty projectors as a test and do a project with my father.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Worse case, you take the ~4 hour drive to Soundwaves in Tampa. I've used these guys in the past for a stereo install and I saw they do the retrofit jobs.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I actually wouldnt mind actually mailing them the headlights and having them send it me on my UPS account...interesting idea though


----------



## ifiltez (Jan 5, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> I'm going to be doing a my own retrofit on the Cruze this weekend into next week. I'll post pics as soon as I get done.


If it helps you out at all
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-newbie-central/13229-my-retrofit-pt-1-a.html
I pretty much used the guide from RTS when I did mine, but I posted some pics about specifics for the Cruze.

Also $660 is an awesome deal for out the door! My build ended up costing me 600 after everything.


----------

